# Degenerative Myelopathy



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and your baby are going through this. I don't have any advice. There is a good Quality of Life Scale here
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html
Best wishes for your sweet girl.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I am so sorry your sweet girl and you are going through this. I just googled this disease as I’ve never heard of it before. It’s horrible. How old is she?


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Lincgold said:


> I am so sorry your sweet girl and you are going through this. I just googled this disease as I’ve never heard of it before. It’s horrible. How old is she?


12years 6 months


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Did your vet send bloodwork to the University of Missouri? I had a Golden misdiagnosed with DM and got a second opinion from another neurologist. Dr. Roger Clemmons specializes in DM and said it was not common for a Golden to have DM although it can happen. Dr. Clemmons does have a DM diet online that we followed anyway for our Golden. He will see you if you live in Florida. Amber, my Golden was 15 years old when she needed assistance getting up and turned over several times during the night. But once she was up on all four legs she moved around really well. She walked on the beach up until her last week of life. 
Hugs to you and your girl!


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

JDandBigAm said:


> Did your vet send bloodwork to the University of Missouri? I had a Golden misdiagnosed with DM and got a second opinion from another neurologist. Dr. Roger Clemmons specializes in DM and said it was not common for a Golden to have DM although it can happen. Dr. Clemmons does have a DM diet online that we followed anyway for our Golden. He will see you if you live in Florida. Amber, my Golden was 15 years old when she needed assistance getting up and turned over several times during the night. But once she was up on all four legs she moved around really well. She walked on the beach up until her last week of life.
> Hugs to you and your girl!


Thank you very much for the advice unfortunately, we live in New Delhi, India.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Pravin said:


> JDandBigAm said:
> 
> 
> > Did your vet send bloodwork to the University of Missouri? I had a Golden misdiagnosed with DM and got a second opinion from another neurologist. Dr. Roger Clemmons specializes in DM and said it was not common for a Golden to have DM although it can happen. Dr. Clemmons does have a DM diet online that we followed anyway for our Golden. He will see you if you live in Florida. Amber, my Golden was 15 years old when she needed assistance getting up and turned over several times during the night. But once she was up on all four legs she moved around really well. She walked on the beach up until her last week of life.
> ...


But, I would love to contact him via Skype if you could share the Dr. Roger Clemmons contact details.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the only contact information and he cannot by law treat outside his state. However, he has written a DM diet that has slowed the disease down.
Here is a website with the diet. https://lessonsfromaparalyzeddog.com/degenerative-myelopathy-dogs-have-new-options-and-diet/ You can also Google Dr. Roger Clemmons diet online and read about it.



Associate Professor – Neurology
Department of Small Animal Clinical Sciences
[email protected]
PO Box 100126
2015 SW 16th AV
Gainesville, FL 32610-0126
352-392-2226
FAX 352-846-2445


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for you and your girl too. We are also in the end stages of DM with our senior rescue. We actually had an appointment to put him down on Tuesday, but I postponed it; I had doubled his Rimidyl over the weekend and it seemed to help his comfort level. We know this is temporary. He's really struggling with his hind legs, and while I work from home and can assist him whenever he needs it, I know this is hard on him, and I don't think I can watch him struggle for much longer. 

Our boy was initially diagnosed in October 2018. We did several months of acupuncture, chiropractic adjustments and laser therapy, along with a strict diet to reduce his weight and joint supplements. We stopped acupuncture in July when we felt it wasn't helping any more. It wasn't hurting, but it wasn't helping.

This disease is awful. Mentally, our boy is all there, but he can't make his body do what he wants it to any longer. I wish I had a solution to share for you. But I understand how you feel, and what you're going through. Good luck, whatever decisions and choices you make are the right ones.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

"An update on Tasha's treatment."

Tasha has started walking on her own around the house, she's fighting back DM in a very positive way. She at times gets up on her own too. One of us is always there to support her if needed. Her voice has come back too, it's a hoarse bark but it's a lot better than no bark. Now she talks too much ?.

She has responded to homeopathy very well and we are continuing giving it to her 3 times a day along with her allopathy meds twice a day.
Her homeopathy doctor is also very surprised with Tasha's improvement. 

Tasha will be going tomorrow to her vet for a whole body ultrasound, we get this done to Tasha once every 3 months to make sure that her internals are good.

Thank you for all your good wishes too?.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update, good to hear Tasha is responding so well to the treatments and doing well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's wonderful news that Tasha is making progress.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What good news. She is a strong girl and lucky to get such good love and care.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That is wonderful that Tasha has improved. What kind of treatments did you end up doing?


----------

